

QR Code Clock - tiernano
http://qrclock.info/

======
dholowiski
That looks really cool, but for pure geekieness factor, you should be able to
turn off the date/time display at the top, so that you have to scan it with a
QR code reader to get the time. How are you generating the QR codes? Are you
using the Google Charts API or something else?

~~~
tiernano
Thanks for the idea. Will look into that. As for creating the QR codes, its
done with Google charts... So far, so good.

------
pavel_lishin
Aw, I was expecting a QR Code that would be readable by both human and
machine. Anyone want to try it?

